# [SOLVED] Laptop Freezes During OS Install



## Twistedangel585 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have ran test to make sure my hdd is ok and the ram is good but everytime I try to re-enstall windows vista basic on my friends computer it freezes after the first re-start of the computer before it finishes the install im stuck and don't know what to do.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Freezes During OS Install*








and welcome to the Forum

Did you use Memtest to test the memory?

I would also run diagnostics on the hard drive 

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## Twistedangel585 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezes During OS Install*

yes i have done all that and it all comes back fine so I am really stuck here on this one


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Freezes During OS Install*

Was the opc running ok prior to reinstalling? . . did it have Vista?

What Brand and Model is the pc?


----------



## Twistedangel585 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezes During OS Install*

There was so many virus' on it that it was easier to do a fulll re-enstall yes it had vista on it already just putting what the computer came iwth back on it it is an acer aspire 5515 laptop


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Freezes During OS Install*

I would wipe the disc with KillDisc, then try the installation:

|MG| Active KillDisk 5.2 Download


----------



## Twistedangel585 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezes During OS Install*

actually i just ran a wipe with a different program and am trying the installation again if this doesnt work im going to assume it is the cd and try to see if i can put a different os on here if that take then i know for sure it is the cd for this os


----------



## Twistedangel585 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezes During OS Install*

SOLVED bad cd!!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dang!! Is it scratched or dirty?


----------

